# Maybe this is how/why saca's kids died . . ..



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

> Then Faith had quads but two bucks were still born. Their cords were broken off really short before they came out. .


 ~sweet gum minis said that. . . .

and I just realized, Saca's kids' cords were short when i found them, and they had just come out.

Do you think maybe this is why they died?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there is always that chance.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is a chance but please don't beat yourself over this. It was a nature thing. If they were meant to be alive hun they would be. You have more on the way so that is what you need to focus on. It is really hard to find the babies dead but that was gods will. :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very possible. I have a friend who also had that happen to some of her kids in a litter. 

I was present at Faith's birth and she had no trouble what so ever delivering the kids. The first was Revelation, healthy and great. Second born was another spotted red/white buckling just like Rev but stillborn. Third was Hallelujah and fourth was a huge red/white spotted buckling. There was no problems with Rev or Hallelujah, but the other two boys were gone when they came out.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

By the way, here's pictures of the two bucklings who didn't make it.
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... 16-081.jpg
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... 16-081.jpg
Fully developed, otherwise normal bucklings. Just not born alive.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very well could have been. Don't worry to much about it. :hug: We may never know the reason those things happen, but I know, with breeding goats EVERYONE will eventually come across death of kids sometime.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That is very true.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, these things just happen and most of the time we don't know why. Dawn's first kid was stillborn. I was there for the birth, did cpr and everything, but he never showed any signs of life. The rest of the kids were fine. So who knows. :shrug: 

:hug: :hug:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

With our controlled management I think we goat keepers often forget that losses in nature would be far greater. Not all kids are strong enough to make it and often these stillborns or kids who die young are actually safeguards to a healthy, strong and limited population.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

I notice in the photo of the second kid that there is blood on the towel where the navel would be. Perhaps the cords broke off too short or the doe chewed them off and the kids bled out. I had that happen last year. One of my does had a single and I found her after she was born. She looked dead, but gave a soft maa when I picked her up. I noticed blood dripping from her navel. I tied it off, warmed her in a sink of warm water and tubed her, but she just wouldn't stay warm and come around. She died that night. I'm pretty sure she'd lost too much blood by the time I found her.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

goatkid said:


> I notice in the photo of the second kid that there is blood on the towel where the navel would be. Perhaps the cords broke off too short or the doe chewed them off and the kids bled out. I had that happen last year. One of my does had a single and I found her after she was born. She looked dead, but gave a soft maa when I picked her up. I noticed blood dripping from her navel. I tied it off, warmed her in a sink of warm water and tubed her, but she just wouldn't stay warm and come around. She died that night. I'm pretty sure she'd lost too much blood by the time I found her.


Are you referring to Faith's boys? That's not the case. I was there when they were born and they came out dead. I never even put them in front of her. Neither bled out either.


----------

